# stump grinding rate



## Tim Krause (Oct 7, 2008)

how do you guys charge for stump grinding. stump diameter or estimated time of job. we charge between 45-50 dollars per diameter foot at the widest point of the root flare.


----------



## Greenbay (Oct 8, 2008)

Around here (Green Bay,WI) the going rate is about $1.25 per inch diameter from the flare. That's just a basic rate though for grinding only. On average I try to stay at least above that and up to $2.50 and inch. Most of the time though I will throw it in "free" with the tree removal. This will sometimes get me the bid when there are multiple companies bidding.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Oct 8, 2008)

long island N Y $ 5.00 pr inch tom trees


----------



## bombdude (Oct 14, 2008)

$2/linear inch up to 48". $3 above that. Measured at the root crown. Kick in a few dollars extra if I have special circumstances, like flush cutting, access issues, chasing roots, etc.

I've seen threads where guys talk about charging by the square inch, but I haven't advanced to that level yet.


----------



## fishinbmet (Oct 15, 2008)

Tim,
I try to bid by the time I think it will take. I don't, but probably should, pull-out the tape measure. $4 bucks an inch would be Great to Get!
I know cost of living is high up there, but WOW! The $1 to $2 range is reality down here. 
Do you have a minimum charge?
Russ


----------



## fishinbmet (Oct 15, 2008)

I just wanted to add that I like the newbie faces


----------



## fishinbmet (Oct 15, 2008)

Gosh, will the newbie faces go away if my machine paid for itself in 17 jobs?
(not including insurance, taxes and tags)opcorn:


----------



## fishinbmet (Oct 15, 2008)

I guess not! (to the newbie faces) 

Question to all.
How much do you charge for chip removal? 
The reason I ask, is that I just got small skid steer and quickly realized that I'm not using up (grinding teeth) to run this machine. All thoughts are appreciated.
Thanks,
Russ


----------



## Tim Krause (Oct 15, 2008)

fishinbmet said:


> Tim,
> I try to bid by the time I think it will take. I don't, but probably should, pull-out the tape measure. $4 bucks an inch would be Great to Get!
> I know cost of living is high up there, but WOW! The $1 to $2 range is reality down here.
> Do you have a minimum charge?
> Russ





$85-100 minimum depending on soil conditions. lots of nasty rocks around here that will blow the carbide right off the tooth.


----------

